# Hide-away strobes in 00 Cherokee Classic



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

*Hideaway strobes in 00 Cherokee Classic*

Has anyone installed hideaway strobes in the tailight turn signals of a 98-01 Jeep XJ (Cherokee Classic)? How hard of a job was it? How well do they fit? Brand/Part numbers?

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*rear strobe lights*

I don't even have a plow yet, but I have had the rear lenses off my cherokee sport before. I assume they are roughly the same as the ones on my 94. If that is the case there is actually a spot for a third bulb in the lense that is unused. Could be a perfect spot for your stobe bulb. It is located in the middle of the lense from top to bottom.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

bryanj23 said:


> I don't even have a plow yet, but I have had the rear lenses off my cherokee sport before. I assume they are roughly the same as the ones on my 94. If that is the case there is actually a spot for a third bulb in the lense that is unused. Could be a perfect spot for your stobe bulb. It is located in the middle of the lense from top to bottom.


Bryan, before I posted I removed the rear lense and don't recall seeing an unused hole. There didn't seem to be enough free surface area to drill a 1 inch hole  needed for the hideaway strobes. The newer (98 - 01) XJs must have a different lense housing than the older ones.

Fran


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

JeepTJ said:


> Bryan, before I posted I removed the rear lense and don't recall seeing an unused hole. There didn't seem to be enough free surface area to drill a 1 inch hole  needed for the hideaway strobes. The newer (98 - 01) XJs must have a different lense housing than the older ones.
> 
> Fran


That sucks...on my 94 there is a spot for a third tail light bulb right between the two that are there. I remember thinking that would be a perfect spot for that application. I don't recall what the taillights of the newer ones look like. It was just a guess. I don't know where else you would go with them unless you wanted to give up your third break light and put them in there.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

You can put hide away strobes in almost any vehicle. If not ( for some strange reason) use surface mount leds or window mounted leds.


----------

